# Finally join the crowd.



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Picked up a 2005 Altima over the weekend. Actually it's for the wife but never the less I have one. 

Now I can post all the problems I'm having with my new car.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

problems.....new car..... dont understand...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

MilkSeR said:


> problems.....new car..... dont understand...


It's a inside joke. I work for Nissan.


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

Hardcore said:


> It's a inside joke. I work for Nissan.


So, can I assume 05 Altima is a good one? As you know Nissan very much and you have it for your wife. I have a 05 Altima SE-R.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

VQ35DE said:


> So, can I assume 05 Altima is a good one? As you know Nissan very much and you have it for your wife. I have a 05 Altima SE-R.


There rock solid. I had a 1990 V6 P/U with 300,000 miles on it. The only reason I got rid of it is because I wanted a bigger truck.

Now I drive my wifes old car, 1990 Sentra. It has 250,000 miles on it.
Runs perfect. It's my new comuter.


----------

